
WhatsApp founder says Facebook used him to get its acquisition past EU regulator - DyslexicAtheist
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/26/whatsapp-founder-brian-acton-says-facebook-used-him-to-get-its-acquisition-past-eu-regulators/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074690).

------
driverdan
This is blogspam from the Forbes article, posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18076090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18076090)

